# The Betta Crypt - 10gal low tech - 8/9 finally got a betta! (super red HMPK)



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

looking forward to seeing this,your other tanks are beautiful


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Sandie!

I've ordered some assorted Crypts for the tank, including some C. parva, and also I'm going to try clumps of Lilaeopsis mauritiana in between the rocks like in the first inspiration picture.

I went ahead and ordered from www.SweetAquatics.com so I could get a few pots of C. parva.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's the initial layout. I need to make the "river" a bit smaller and leave some more room for planting, though.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the pyramid look of the rocks, but I agree more room for plants. Can't wait to see this tank unfold 
Your pal,


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tiny bit of progress.

I'm waiting for the plant order from www.SweetAquatics.com to come in now to finish it out.

I should probably go ahead and get the filter set up though, now that I think about it... lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Still haven't put the filter on the tank... the plan right now is the same XP1 I had on there before. I'm a bit worried it may be too much flow for a fancy betta, though... I'll see once I get to that point.

Got the email that my Sweet Aquatics order shipped out today.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> The plan right now is the same XP1 I had on there before. I'm a bit worried it may be too much flow for a fancy betta, though... I'll see once I get to that point.


Considering that Betta's don't need filter seems it would be easier to not use a filter. If it is for the plants you want a filter a powerhead by Zoo Med would work for they make one that you can adjust the flow.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The long-finned fancy bettas don't like alot of flow, but they'll benefit from a filtered tank just as much as any other fish...

I'm going to try the XP1 and see how it works. I really dislike powerheads, I like keeping as much equipment out of the tank as possible. I'll probably go with a Tom Rapids canister or a small HOB if the XP1 is too much.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The Sweet Aquatics order came in today as expected. The Crypts don't look as nice as they did the first time I ordered from them, but they'll work. The L. mauritiana looks nice (I think I should have stuck with only one pot instead of two LOL), the C. parva is OK, plus I got 2 pots each of C. wendtii 'red' and C. undulata.

I'm waiting for a package to come in from another hobbyist before finishing the planting. This package has some more unusual Crypt species, and I want to wait and see what they look like before I decide which crypts are going in this tank vs. my 46gal.

I've got some Hygro angustifolia I may stick in the back corner... not sure yet on that one.

I've also noticed that my light fixture has developed a rather annoying hum. I may replace it. I've got a glass canopy for this tank lying around somewhere... I might try and put the fixture directly on top of that rather than using the hood setup, this might get more light to the front of the tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I've noticed that my light fixture has developed a rather annoying hum. I may replace it.


I wonder if that could be the ballast? For I had heard the hum noise from a fluorescent light in a kitchen in an apartment I rented years ago. I think they fixed it with a unit. If so replacing it would probably be cheaper and quicker than buying a new light system.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It might be a few dollars cheaper, but I'm not comfortable with electrical DIY, so if I replace it I'll just get a new fixture. I imagine the difference won't be more than $10.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> It might be a few dollars cheaper, but I'm not comfortable with electrical DIY, so if I replace it I'll just get a new fixture. I imagine the difference won't be more than $10.


I think they replaced the unit like replacing a light bulb. Have noticed some light fixtures, in a pet store, have the ballast in an easy to reach place.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> The Sweet Aquatics order came in today as expected. The Crypts don't look as nice as they did the first time I ordered from them, but they'll work. The L. mauritiana looks nice (I think I should have stuck with only one pot instead of two LOL), the C. parva is OK, plus I got 2 pots each of C. wendtii 'red' and C. undulata.
> 
> I'm waiting for a package to come in from another hobbyist before finishing the planting. This package has some more unusual Crypt species, and I want to wait and see what they look like before I decide which crypts are going in this tank vs. my 46gal.
> 
> ...


Time to upgrade to MH for this tank then. :eek5: Can't wait to see it planted. :thumbsup:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking good can't wait to see more pictures  

What are the crypts you got in the first picture? they look awesome...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think they're C. walkeri, though don't quote me on it... lol

I went ahead and pulled the hood and placed just the light portion on top of a glass canopy. Definitely looks much better, and another plus is that it's now easier to get my hand in and out of the tank w/out having to remove the hood, since I can just push the canopy back lol

I priced out new fixtures, and including a new bulb (which I need anyways) it runs $30.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think they're C. walkeri, though don't quote me on it... lol
> 
> I went ahead and pulled the hood and placed just the light portion on top of a glass canopy. Definitely looks much better, and another plus is that it's now easier to get my hand in and out of the tank w/out having to remove the hood, since I can just push the canopy back lol
> 
> I priced out new fixtures, and including a new bulb (which I need anyways) it runs $30.


Were those crypts I sent you way way back?? If so, then yes, you are correct.


As far as the hum. Could be the bulb, could be ballast. If its the stock ballast, then its a simple fix. If you bring it to a LFS, I bet you could sweet talk them right into replacing it for you.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Were those crypts I sent you way way back?? If so, then yes, you are correct.
> 
> As far as the hum. Could be the bulb, could be ballast. If its the stock ballast, then its a simple fix. If you bring it to a LFS, I bet you could sweet talk them right into replacing it for you.


No, those crypts aren't from the ones you sent me, all of those are in my 46gal these days.

I might take the fixture to my LFS, I hadn't thought of that. Rich would probably fix it for me, I've seen him working on MH fixtures for his SW clients. It's a long trip out there, though. I guess since it's still working, there's no rush...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So I just remembered I had an old AquaClear 70 lying around, so I dug it up (actually, I pulled absolutely everything out of my "fish closet" looking for it... couldn't find it, walked back into my office, and saw it sitting in a box 3' from my computer







At least my fish closet got a good cleaning and organizing out of it!)

Now that it's on the tank and running, I'm realizing how spoiled I've become from my oh-so-quiet-and-wonderful canister filters. I had to remove the lid b/c the rattling was driving me batty.

On the bright side, I don't notice the light fixture humming any more...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm still going back and forth about the stocking for this tank. Besides the fancy betta, some of the fish I'm considering are:

I'm leaning towards putting my dwarf rasboras back in this tank (B. brigittae, they're in my 46gal ATM but are really tiny for that tank), 









or I might try some Celestial Pearl Danios









Or maybe even some of the small rainbows like Pseudomugil gertrudae









or P. furcatus









or I'd LOVE some P. mellis, though I've never actually found any for sale...









I'd also like to find some different dwarf Cories (either C. habrosus or preferably C. hastatus; I've already got a school of C. pygmaeus in my 29gal).

C. habrosus








C. hastatus










I can also get my hands on some of these dwarf loaches (Lepidocephalichthys sp?) from www.InvertzFactory.com, but next to nothing is known about them, including their maximum size... tempting, though, since then I would be sticking to an "Asian theme" with this tank lol


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think they're C. walkeri, though don't quote me on it... lol


 
I got to look into these, I just love them and they would look perfect in my 55g 

What are the plants in those pots you got in there now?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Love the fish choices! You can never go wrong IMHO with CPDs  And those small rainbows look awesome I would love to get my hands on the one in picture 3, 5. Dwarf cories in picture 2 looks awesome as well


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> What are the plants in those pots you got in there now?


Oh, I haven't posted my plant list yet, have I?

So far I have:
Cryptocoryne parva
C. walkeri
C. wendtii 'red'
C. undulata
Lilaeopsis mauritiana
Rotala rotundifolia (is a maybe...)

And am considering adding the following:
C. wendtii green X hybrid
C. cordata "rosanervig" 
C. cordata blassii
C. pontederifolia
C. moehlmannii
C. ciliata


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> Love the fish choices! You can never go wrong IMHO with CPDs  And those small rainbows look awesome I would love to get my hands on the one in picture 3, 5. Dwarf cories in picture 2 looks awesome as well


www.InvertzFactory.com carries several of these. :thumbsup:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> Oh, I haven't posted my plant list yet, have I?
> 
> So far I have:
> Cryptocoryne parva
> ...


I'm thinking of doing mostly crypts in my tank so thanks for posting these  



lauraleellbp said:


> www.InvertzFactory.com carries several of these. :thumbsup:


I got to check them out once I am ready to stock my tank  

Thanks


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i love all those fish!!!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l vote for sticking them all in there . Ahh l see another fan of mexican beach pebbles. l honestly don't see why more people don't use them. You can really do a lot of things with them as far as hardscaping. l'm getting some B. brigittae in my 48 and l hear they're pretty easy to breed.
sources:http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=mosquitorasbora


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

problemman said:


> i love all those fish!!!


Yeah, me too... that's the problem...

I need a fishroom.

Heck, who am I kidding, I need a fishHOUSE.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Initial planting is done.

The water is still cloudy and it definitely still needs some tweaking, but here's the general idea:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The water has cleared up some. I just added a bag of Purigen to the filter, so hopefully that will take it the rest of the way.









I've decided I'm going to move over the B. brigittae from my 46gal into this tank when I move the Cardinals into the 90gal (if I can catch them... LOL).

Still want some dwarf Cories for the tank.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks great! it will look awesome when it fills in. 

And good luck catching those fish. I spent 4 hours yesterday catching 5 CPDs in my 10g LOL I need to move more out of there but that won't happen not unless I tear down the tank *sigh*


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin real good laura.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Go for C. habrosus! I just received 7 yesterday and already I am smitten by their little charms. They arrived only 1 cm long, look spectacular. +1 on the plant choice, I love crypts!!
Keep us posted,
Your pal,


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I priced out new fixtures, and including a new bulb (which I need anyways) it runs $30.


Where, T5 or T8, strip light? Cheapest light I have seen is a T8 strip light for 10 gallon tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

T8

That's all the light I want/need over this tank.


I noticed today now that the water has cleared up that the Lilaeopsis has some "free algae included!" lol

I hit the tank with a dose of Excel so I expect that will clear it up nicely.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

The tank is looking great, Laura! Very unique.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


>


Oh here it is all planted up. I really like those foreground stones with little bits of foliage growing up between.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, after seeing your picture of the Pseudomugil gertrudae... I'm in love.

I currently keep CPD's and love them, and was looking for something else smallish to keep with them!

Beautiful tank btw. I really love the round river stone look!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You may have been going for a more exotic look, but this reminds me of the Creek I grew up near. It is a lovely tank to take in. Great job, Laura!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Light is T8


Where did you find a T8 for $30 and what brand is it. They are $38 where I live.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

www.BigAlsOnline.com (though apparently they're out of stock right now) and www.DoctorsFosterSmith.com both carry them for just under $30. I buy most of my supplies online these days. Both Aqueon and Perfecto were pretty much the same price, I believe.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Are you planning on dosing any ferts?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nope, none.

If the crypts start looking deficient they might get some root tabs if they beg and plead, but that'll be it.

I'm planning a pretty decent bioload for the tank and the light is low, so I doubt they'll even need it. I didn't the last time I had this setup going.

12x-ish B. brigittae are scheduled to go into this tank today, along with plenty of mulm from the XP3 on my 90gal to insta-cycle the tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The tank has its first inhabitants. I managed to catch and move all of the B. brigittae over from my 46gal.

I just wish the flash on my camera didn't wash out their color- they're such pretty little things!

















Rotala is showing new growth. I plan on keeping this pruned pretty short.









I've still got to get the new bulb, this one looks icky.









With flash


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

with the rasboras do u find it hard to see them in here? im thinking of adding them to my tank


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, not in my 10gal. They're really active and inquisitive, always swimming around the tank sticking their noses into everything lol

The did get rather lost in my 46gal, though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the B. brigittae in this tank! This is fantastic. When I first read your title, I thought it said "Stalking begins" not 'stocking.'


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

Well, I definitely did alot of stalking today, too... I will NEVER QT fish in my 46gal ever again! :iamwithst


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Loving your new project.  SO pretty!

... let's not talk about fish closets... ok?...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

This tank looks great! But you know I was a major fan of the previous incarnation of this tank too!  I'm glad to see you're going for a very similar look with the new tank! :biggrin: 

[STRIKE]Any luck catching the briggitae?[/STRIKE] *edit* apparently I failed to read part of this thread! 

I think they'll do well with a betta, they seem to be just biog enough in my 3og that the betta doesn't think they're snacks. Actually, the Betta is doing well with at least 3 of your listed species :hihi: (as you know, teeny fish is the theme with my tank so i have most of the species you listed in there )


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks you two! 

I realized today after feeding my B. brigittae in the tank for the first time that there was a breakdown in my "normal" stocking plan. Normally I stock scavengers first so that it's easier to keep the tank clean of uneaten food by the mid-dwellers. I didn't do that this time since I haven't found any Corydoras hastatus yet and I already had the B. brigittae. 

I realized after seeing some flakes fall down and remain on the bottom of the tank that this could be a problem, so I went ahead and moved a half dozen or so RCS from the 46gal as well as one of the smaller Amanos. I realize the RCS might become betta snacks, but we'll see. (There's plenty more still in the 46gal...)


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

It's definitely possible that some of the RCS will become Betta snacks, but there are still PLENTY of RCS still in my 30g  I've seen him try to go after some the adult RCS and they are definitely too large and / or quick for him. So I think you'll be ok!  And they'll definitely be good bottom feeders/cleaners in the meantime :biggrin:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> ... let's not talk about fish closets... ok?...


That reminds me, one of the things I found in there when I cleaned it out was a box you'd used to mail me some swords what, 2 years ago?? ROFL


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahaha when I moved I found a box that someone had sent me plants in the year or so before!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Laura you sound like me. I was cleaning in my garage and here are all these priority mail boxes. I can't throw them out. They are good to use. Argggg!

Also trying to re-arrange and clean cupboard out. My lands... what a collection of fish stuff. If we could just have a national clearing house for all this stuff. We could assign so many points to each item and then put our stuff in and retrieve someonelse's stuff!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Laura you sound like me. I was cleaning in my garage and here are all these priority mail boxes. I can't throw them out. They are good to use. Argggg!
> 
> Also trying to re-arrange and clean cupboard out. My lands... what a collection of fish stuff. If we could just have a national clearing house for all this stuff. We could assign so many points to each item and then put our stuff in and retrieve someonelse's stuff!


Yeah, I can never throw out a Priority box... only ones I'll throw out are the ones that have been reused so many times they're falling apart or can't tell any more which address is the right one LOL

And I found stuff in my closet back from when I first started keeping fish... UG filters, corner filters, ancient airpumps... I need to have a yard sale or something LOL


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm feeling much better about my fish closet and boxes. :biggrin:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Things have settled in nicely. Crypt melt has levelled off, the Excel took care of some algae that was brought in on the Lilaeopsis, and the Rotala is showing good growth.

I also finally got around to replacing the old bulb; got a GE 9325k from Walmart on there now, which is definitely my favorite kelvin for T8 bulbs (I wish T5 and T5HO bulbs came in 9325k...)



















The Chili raspboras never want to sit still for a photoshoot, the little brats

















She's feeling very shy about her berried-ness and hung back in the shadows









The new bulb really does a much better job picking up the color on the various crypts

















I still either need to get a new fixture or replace the ballast on this one, though- the humming keeps getting worse and is driving me batty.

I'm really thinking about looking for a classic deep red HM betta for this tank. All red livestock; red cherry shrimp, red Chili rasporas, red betta... we'll see what I can find.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

*MUCH* better! I can SEE stuff now!  

I really like all the crypts, but the lilaeopsis in the rocks looks out of place IMO...Otherwise, very nice!

-Kenny


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Kenny. I think it will look a little better once the Lilaopsis and C. parva have filled in a little. Right now it still looks a little to "contrived" for me.

The project has come to a screeching halt. The breeder/importer I'm planning on getting my HM betta from has been incommunicado due to a virus that trashed his computer. I hear that he's got it fixed now but is behind with all his emails and orders and such so IDK how long that will take. I emailed him again today just to let him know I'm still wanting a fish.

I also can't find Corydoras hastatus ANYWHERE. Not even on Aquabid or from Coryologist... which is odd b/c I've always seen them there in the past. I might check with Mark at Anubias Design, but shipping is just so darn expensive that way...


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sucks about his computer...my HP is that way right now[trashed]...but I'm, letting my parents use it and every time I go to wipe[fix] it, despite that being my job[that I'm very good at BTW], they "want to use the computer". lol 

Anyways, I hope you can get the HM soon and good luck on finding the cories! Angel/Blood[swordtail] & the shrimp cost a *LOT* more then 35$ to get shipped for an 11 pound box..so yeah, you definitely don't wanna go that way! lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Finally gave in and got a new fixture. The old one was humming so loudly it was getting painful on my eardrums. I was at Petsmart today and just went ahead and grabbed one. $30 for silence was a good investment in my book!


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

I love it the lighting color is fantastic!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah I really love 9325k bulbs. The new fixture came with the standard Eclipse "daylight" bulb (IDK the kelvin on that since it's not marked on the bulb), and that one washed out all the pinks and reds so I swapped the bulb back to the 9325k again.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Anyways, I hope you can get the HM soon and good luck on finding the cories! Angel/Blood[swordtail] & the shrimp cost a *LOT* more then 35$ to get shipped for an 11 pound box..so yeah, you definitely don't wanna go that way! lol


 Perhaps you could get item shipped cheaper from *Westside Aquarium & Pets, *3409 South Dale Mabry Highway,Tampa, FL 33629-8601. Phone(813) 839-4751‎. He has a fish farm. What his stock is I am uncertain.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Still haven't found my perfect betta or any C. hastatus... I'm looking every day, though!

Things are growing in slowly but steadily. Still need to make a few "tweaks" but it's all starting to come together. Just a few quick pics as an update:




























My attempts to get decent pics of my B. brigittae are always futile....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Change of plans. I haven't been able to locate any C. hastatus AT ALL, but I just found some C. nanus at TFD for $1.50 each so I snagged 7x of those. They should be here this week!  

C. nanus


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The tank's been on autopilot for a long time, I haven't done a thing other than feed the fish and shrimp. Really hadn't paid attention to it at all- and then all of a sudden noticed I had some serious Clado, Staghorn, and then GW algae outbreaks! I think I need to clean my filter... 

But I just did a big water change a few days ago (which is when I noticed all the algae) so I'll wait a few more days before cleaning the filter. I've got a bag of freshly regenerated Purigen that's ready to go in. I've also been dosing some Excel for the past few days to tackle the staghorn. The Clado I manually pulled (it was mostly on the sponge prefilter).

For documentation's sake, here's the tank now- cloudy from the GW.









And... there may FINALLY be a betta in this tank by the end of the week! I'm looking to adopt one from a UB member who needed to rehome some of her males, we're working out the details now. He's a beautiful red and gold DT but having some tailbiting issues, so I'll have to work with him some to see if I can figure out why he's doing that and break it; we'll see. This is the boy:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

well the tank is looking really nice and filled in despite the algae issues! 

And that Betta is GORGEOUS! He'll be a beautiful addition to the tank!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Kara!

I still haven't heard anything back from the current betta owner, so IDK if the deal is on or not for that boy? :icon_conf


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

aw, bummer! Well I hope it's still on! If not, I'm sure you'll find another beauty soon


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

tank is def awesome and so is the betta but the betta might try to eat your red cherry shrimp


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

boltp777 said:


> but the betta might try to eat your red cherry shrimp


IME as long as the RCS population is reasonably well established and there are lots of good hiding places (which there seems to be in this lush tank ) it shouldn't be a problem even if the betta picks off a shrimp here and there


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I know. I'm planning on moving some of the shrimp over into my 29gal also just to preserve the colony in case my betta turns out to love shrimp as much as my Betta simplex did LOL


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The adoption didn't work out, but I finally ordered a betta for this tank!

I'm buying a red HMPK (halfmoon plakat) from www.bettysplendens.com, an IBC breeder. The fish shipped out today, so should be here either Wednesday or Thursday!









I'm also getting another wild-type betta, a juvenile Betta unimaculata from a friend who needs to thin hers out some. Not even sure if it's a male or female (though she thinks it's a male), and I suppose it's going to have to go into my 12gal till I figure out where else to put him! lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

YAYAYAYAYAY!!!! BETTA!!!! I can't wait to see him in the tank! Though I am sorry the other adoption didn't work out as he was a beauty. But i'm sure the one you ordered will be equally if not more gorgeous! :biggrin:

Reading this thread makes me want to reset up the 5g....but I think I better wait until I get the 5 and 10 whipped back into shape first :hihi: 

Can't wait for pictures! YAY!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Poof, been a while since I updated this!

The first betta I got in from Victoria @ www.BettySplendens.com was DOA, unfortunately, but we tried again- and my tank now FINALLY has a betta!

He's a pretty little "super red HMPK (halfmoon plakat). He gets along great with his tankmates (the B. brigittae and a half dozen red cherry shrimp), and I do still plan to get some Corydoras hastatus for the tank also.

As of today, the GW outbreak in the tank has FINALLY cleared up! It was still pretty green yesterday, though it was finally looking like it was starting to clear up, so I did some tank maintenance- did a big water change (about 80%), trimmed down the Rotala (it was up at the surface), and replaced the Purigen bag. The tank was still a little hazy afterwards so I expected that the GW would be back- but when I woke up this morning I was happily surprised to find the tank water is crystal clear! I can actually see through to the back of the tank again! lol

The plants all look OK, though I can tell that the Crypts died back a little. Hopefully with the return of light they'll perk back up quickly.
I'll get some updated pics soon- gotta get some pics of the pretty little boy!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So I've realized that between the red betta, Chili rasporas, and cherry shrimp, this tank should be "The Tank of Red" LOL










I think she's still laying eggs



















Boraras brigittae (Chili raspora)



















And here he is! Haven't seen him flare yet- guess I need to set up a little mirror and try to get some shots sometime soon.



















He totally ignores his tankmates, but he's very inquisitive about my finger LOL










And infatuated with his own reflection



















So are the B. brigittae, for that matter...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

WHAT a beauty!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Sara!

My original plan had been to get a fancy long finned halfmoon for this tank, but I decided that I have too much flow on the tank, and a long-finned betta would probably end up with torn fins, so I went the plakat direction instead. I think it was a good choice.

I'm quite happy with him! :smile:

Only thing I need now for the tank is my school of little Corydoras hastatus...


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't believe i have never seen this tank! I like it a lot. I plan on going crypt crazy in my 20L once i get the AS for it.

That betta is the reddest betta i have ever seen it's insane!

Subscribed


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

you just inspired me!!! i was trying to figure out a way to make my 10 look like a stream and you just showed me how!!! thanks


----------

